# So I had knee surgery, and lived to talk about it!



## Maryellen

I tore my meniscus in my left knee. Then Friday tore something else in the same knee.
Tomorrow I go for a mri to see what I did. Then I schedule next week for surgery.
I've never had surgery ever. . This will be my first time having surgery . Recover time is up to 3 months depending on the damage. I'm a bit terrified of the anesthesia. But I have no choice. I already contacted a friend and told her she gets all my chickens . 
I know I'll be ok but I gotta be prepared. .
It's supposed to be laproscopy, easy fix 30 min -1 hr max so far. Dr said it would be a tiny incision. Hopefully the new mri doesn't show worse. He didn't look promising today examining my knee. And of course now I'm in pain from him examining it .


----------



## robin416

You already know to keep us posted on how you're recovering because you will recover. 

Don't be afraid of the anesthesia, you'll have a whole team right there to support you and the outcome is that your knee will be repaired hopefully to never bother you again.


----------



## seminole wind

you are so lucky to have laproscopic. do not be afraid to ask for pain meds afterwards. knees take a long time to heal. join the couch club! line up a lot of good books and movies. 

will you be getting your chickens back? 

surgery. you will fall asleep, then wake up. it will all be done. don't worry, Maryellen.


----------



## Maryellen

My friend will only take them if something happens to me. My husband has animal duty while I'm recouperating. So no animals will leave. I'm hoping the laproscopy is still on with the new issue. Tomorrow after work is the mri to see what damage was done,then I figure the following tues will be surgery. If I luck out I'll be out of work for only 2 weeks. A coworker had the same 1st surgery and she was at work 2 weeks later. The ortho isn't sure if I just totally tore my meniscus or if I tore something else. Just my luck lol.im more worried about my husband caring for all the critters so I am going to see if I can have someone help out. 
Thank you everyone for cheering me up, you don't know how much all your words of positive encouragement mean to me.. it really helps me alot ..


----------



## robin416

The plus for you is that a torn meniscus is fairly common so they've had lots of practice repairing them. I've messed mine up a couple of times, luckily a brace fixed it until the thing repaired itself. I would have been screwed since the hubs was still working away from home.


----------



## havasu

I had a few of those surgeries. They are a piece of cake compared to a full knee replacement. Just stay off the bad knee for a week or so and make sure you do physical therapy afterwards.


----------



## dawg53

Good luck Maryellen. You'll be up and at 'em before you know it.


----------



## Maryellen

Thanks everyone! I have 2 PT places close that friends used and they loved them so that helps. Tonight is the mri to see what damage is added lol


----------



## nannypattyrn

Our son in law has had several and he's great. Just have to take of it while healing. He has run a 5K since his last ones.


----------



## chickenqueen

Sorry to hear about your knee.Take comfort in knowing knee surgery has come a long way w/ less down time.After surgery will be the important time,make sure you take PT seriously so you will have full use of the knee afterwards.Wanting to get back to your pets will motivate you to recover quickly.Good luck and I wish you a full and speedy recovery!!!


----------



## CFAdmin

Maryellen said:


> I tore my meniscus in my left knee. Then Friday tore something else in the same knee.
> Tomorrow I go for a mri to see what I did. Then I schedule next week for surgery.
> I've never had surgery ever. . This will be my first time having surgery . Recover time is up to 3 months depending on the damage. I'm a bit terrified of the anesthesia. But I have no choice. I already contacted a friend and told her she gets all my chickens .
> I know I'll be ok but I gotta be prepared. .
> It's supposed to be laproscopy, easy fix 30 min -1 hr max so far. Dr said it would be a tiny incision. Hopefully the new mri doesn't show worse. He didn't look promising today examining my knee. And of course now I'm in pain from him examining it .


Why are you scared of anesthesia? I've had it a few times. It's not that bad.


----------



## Maryellen

Yes. I'm terrified I won't wake up. Pathetic I know. I've gotten by 51 years with 0 surgery. I am sure I'll be fine, it's just being a wimp


----------



## nannypattyrn

You'll do fine Maryellen! The anesthesia person will give you a little something to help with anxiety if you need it.


----------



## Maryellen

Oh nanny that would be wonderful if they could.
I had my mri tonight now waiting for the results so I can go back to the ortho and see what other damage was done,then make the appt


----------



## chickenqueen

Going under anesthesia is a little frightening and not waking up is a big fear.You will have doctor's and nurses trained in this field in the OR as well as your orthopedic team.I've had a few surgeries and those thoughts always crossed my mind.Luckily,the worst thing to happen was a horrendous migraine after out patient surgery on my hand but I'm all better now and have regained full use of the hand and have no pain.Before surgery my hand was so swollen I thought my skin was going to start splitting,couldn't move any fingers and the pain was unbearable.Try to focus on your knee after surgery and how much better it will be.And prepare for PT which will probably start the day after.My thoughts and prayers are w/ you!!!


----------



## nannypattyrn

Maryellen, surgery is my field. Pls just ask your nurse at the very start for something and your anesthetist will bring it. You'll be in and out in and out in no time. I have had several procedures on my great toes (3 times) and my hands due to arthritis. Piece of cake...the aftermath for surgery wasn't even bad because I had pain medication. I've had 2 major surgeries. My health care professionals where super attentive!


----------



## CFAdmin

Maryellen said:


> Oh nanny that would be wonderful if they could.
> I had my mri tonight now waiting for the results so I can go back to the ortho and see what other damage was done,then make the appt


I've never had a surgery where they didn't give me Valium. It really take out the anxiety and helps you to relax.


----------



## seminole wind

Yup. Ask for something to calm you. I wonder how they'll put you out, like with an IV? If so, you'll fall asleep and wake up and think you've only been out a minute.


----------



## Maryellen

I can't have valium it makes me hyper. Hopefully they just do an iv .I see the dr friday to go over my new mri and make my surgery date


----------



## nannypattyrn

You will get an IV. That's standard for any anesthesia except "local ". Local is just numbing around the area. Not gonna happen with knee surgery. Versed is usually what they use in pre op.


----------



## Maryellen

Nanny can you come here when I go for surgery and hold my hand?


----------



## nannypattyrn

I would be very happy to!!


----------



## Valentine

The funny part is you won't remember any of it. I have had three all to do with my feet. Bit dopey when it starts wearing off, you will be fine. Sending you healing and quick recovery Maryellen..


----------



## Maryellen

Knee surgery is set for January 31st.. I go for my bloodwork this sat,my regular dr for the pre op medical clearance the 23rd.


----------



## nannypattyrn

You will just do wonderfully!!


----------



## Maryellen

I have no blood left inside me lol.. 2x in Dec and 2x todsy I went for bloodwork. I hope I have enough left lol. I am not a needle fan and 4 times in less then 30 days is not fun


----------



## robin416

I'm not a fan of blood draws either. I've also got veins too small to donate to the blood bank which means they have to use a butterfly and hunt for an agreeable vein.


----------



## nannypattyrn

ME, that's pretty standard if your last bld work is more 30 days out to have the 2nd draw. That is unless someone dropped the ball and didn't get what they needed the 1st time.


----------



## chickenqueen

robin416 said:


> I'm not a fan of blood draws either. I've also got veins too small to donate to the blood bank which means they have to use a butterfly and hunt for an agreeable vein.


Me,too.Hoxworth Blood no longer calls me when supplies are low.To get my blood they have to get it from my right hand or bring in special techs and equipment to find the arteries in my arm.After a car accident I argued w/ the ER nurse trying to find access.I told her to use my right hand only to be ignored several times.She tried both anticubital spaces and left hand.After insisting she use the right,she purposely blew it.Then a doctor tried to insert one in my neck.I let him try twice then got up and called everyone incompetent.They were trying to inject dye to x-ray my abdomen for internal bleeding but I wasn't having pain there.My ribs were broken on the left side from the seat belt and my right foot was broken from impact(my left leg was already broken in 3 places from falling on my butt on a wet grassy hill the month before).They ignored EVERYTHING I said or complained about.I was sober,don't drink or drug,so that was not a problem.Security came as I was trying to dress and hauled me out at night in Dec 1/2 dressed.As I was trying to get up I fell because of all the broken bones in leg and foot.Then a patient advocate came to try to patch things up but I wasn't having none of it,I was furious by then.I should've sued them and now wish I had for the way I was treated,I'd be rich today.Stray dogs are treated better than I was.Ended up going to another hospital were I received proper care for my injuries.And if a care giver won't listen to you,find one that will.I know when I was nursing,I listened to my patients-they knew their bodies better than I did-and everybody is different.And you do have rights to be listened to.It's called the practice of medicine because it is not an exact science,like geology,and what applies to my body may not apply to yours.Always remember that!!!


----------



## Maryellen

The first 2 times were in Dec 12 and 20th. The 12th was for my cholesterol check ,and the 20th I was in the Er fir 5 hrs due to chest pains which turned out to be Agita from a cold heavy pork chop lol... the surgeon told me Friday since the procedure is only 30 min I didn't have to do bloodwork if I didn't want to, but since I was going for my work biometric blood test I wanted to do both. (We get $25 credit ok our health ins if we do blood work ,plus watch webinares,and take quizzes to get $25 off what we pay for health ins every quarter. We have to get 100 points to get $25 off what ee pay,and the bloodwork is 50 points toward to 100.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I'd go for it ,too, then!! I have water hoses for veins, though.


----------



## seminole wind

I don't mind. we have an excellent vampires over here . never misses.


----------



## Maryellen

I just get all queasy ,I Never used to be such a wimp with needles. I don't know what happened to change that ..

But put me in a tattoo chair and Im good to go lol


----------



## profwirick

Love your gotta do it attitude! You might be surprised too, your hub could really rise to the occasion. Mine got me through a very long complicated ordeal and is great now about all the pet chores he had to learn. It's so tempting to get back on that horse a little too quickly. Be smart. Follow PT and keep us posted.


----------



## seminole wind

Maryellen, yea listen to Profwirick, just do what you got to do. 

I gave alot of shots, so it didn't bother me anymore. When i got my flu shot i used to yell "oww" real loud, LOL. Couldn't resist. 

Sing loud in your head! It's a quick thing and then its over.


----------



## seminole wind

Well, Maryellen, the worst thing you have to look forward to is the weight gain. I've gained 3 pounds since Christmas. (broke arm dec. 26)


----------



## Maryellen

Lol nooooo I'm trying to lose weight not gain . I can't wait to be able to bend my knee to put socks on


----------



## Maryellen

So far I have to be at surgical center at 830 the 31st. No food or water after midnight. How the heck am.i gonna be able to not eat and drink for that long


----------



## Maryellen

I was hoping to be there at like 7am to get it done early.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Take your last drink around 11 or 12 pm, you will be fine. You'll be able to eat and drink after you recover. Something light so you don't get nauseated.


----------



## Maryellen

I'm gonna be soooo cranky that morning lol... I'm hoping that being there for 830 means I'll be done fast too. This way I can get home faster to recoup.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Don't hold your breath.. surgery centers do their best to keep everything on schedule, but aren't always able to. Head and chin up, it will soon be all done!!


----------



## nannypattyrn

ME, praying for your peace and speedy recovery today!! May the surgeons hands be precise and successful!


----------



## Maryellen

Thank you nanny, got a little over a week to go before surgery.


----------



## seminole wind

You should have some gift for yourself waiting for afterward.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Oops, I don't know why I thought it was today!☺
I agree with Sem!


----------



## Maryellen

I should buy myself a gift lol... good idea!!


----------



## Maryellen

Hmmmm tsc has chicken coops on sale,they are perfect for a brooder coop and pen... maybe that would be a great surgery recovery gift to me from me....


----------



## seminole wind

There's just certain things in your life that definitely deserve gifting yourself!


----------



## Maryellen

I passed on the coop. I bought a chicken book on heath stuff instead. I already have a brooder coop and pen, so adding another one that I would have to seriously modify isn't worth it.


----------



## Maryellen

I also convinced hubby to build me a small coop. He said he would rather build me one then have me spend $100 on a coop and pen as he can build me the coop I want for under $100 since it's going to be for the chicks I hatch out


----------



## Maryellen

So surgery is tomorrow at 930am. .
I decided to get a new tattoo once I'm able to drive ,this way I treat myself to driving to my tattoo place an buy myself some new ink... just gotta decide what to get ahead of time


----------



## seminole wind

Good luck with the surgery. Don't deny yourself pain meds.
Make sure you are nicely healed before you get a tatoo


----------



## nannypattyrn

Wish I could come hold your hand! I'll be thinking about you!


----------



## Maryellen

I wish you could nanny


----------



## Maryellen

Yeah I won't go until I can drive and walk.


----------



## chickenqueen

Hope you get through surgery just fine.Follow your dr's orders and do your physical therapy.A new tattoo sounds like a good treat for yourself.May I suggest a chicken or rooster tattoo?I get lots of comments on my rooster tattoo...


----------



## Maryellen

In recovery now. Surgery over


----------



## nannypattyrn

So happy you're done! Go home and rest! Get better soon!!


----------



## Maryellen

I'm at the pharmacy picking up my pain pills and nausea pills. They gave me percacet? Pills for pain .


----------



## havasu

So, how was the surgery?


----------



## seminole wind

Maryellen said:


> I'm at the pharmacy picking up my pain pills and nausea pills. They gave me percacet? Pills for pain .


Percocet is strong. 
Hopefully you're recouping by now.


----------



## Maryellen

I've never used pain pills,so I'm very leery of them.


----------



## Maryellen

I'm laying in bed with an ice pack on my knee per the paperwork


----------



## havasu

Was this medial meniscus surgery?


----------



## Maryellen

Havasu yep it was. I had a small tear then tore it more lol.. This surgery is way better then a ACL surgery.. I'm in pain. But it's bearable. 

I had the husband cut a percocet pill in little pieces. Then I ate the crumbs to see how it made me feel.. it made me a bit woozy and took some of the pain away ,but I definitely don't like how it made me feel.. I'm going to try to avoid taking them,and if I have to I'll just eat a little powder from one of the crushed pieces. My body reacts different with meds then most people, so I have to be very very careful what I take.


----------



## Maryellen

Havasu the surgery was 30 minutes, the dr said it's the better surgery to have vs acl. It was my first time ever under anesthesia, I was nervous and scared but the nurses all were soooo great to me.


----------



## seminole wind

good for you! Glad you're over it!

Percocet is pretty short acting. Lasts about 4 hours.


----------



## chickenqueen

Glad your surgery went well.Take the least amount of pain medicine you can but do not let the pain get real bad or the pain meds won't help and you need to take more.If you can take 800mg of Ibuprofen,it helps w/ pain and inflammation.I wish you a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## havasu

I'm glad to hear that all went well. I know the fear of going through surgery is really scary. Aren't you glad it has passed?


----------



## Maryellen

Yeah I'm glad it's over. Now that I know what to expect I won't be afraid to go for my colonoscopy when I'm due.
I'm taking aspirin and anti inflammatory meds. They ate helping with the pain,so is icing it too. Today I start to walk around a bit per my release papers and dr


----------



## seminole wind

Glad it's behind you. Is your knee set like in a cast? Can you just walk on your leg?
My wrist bones have recalcified (sp) so md. said no more brace. However the stretching exercises hurt. I know I have to work the stiffness out, and increase the strength. Now that hurts! And it's not helping my carpal tunnel either. 

The doc said that I'll have a lump in my wrist unless I have surgery, but I otherwise don't need it. I said "well there goes my modeling career" It took him a minute to get that one, LOL


----------



## Maryellen

I have an ace bandage on over another bandage. I have to use a cane to help me walk,dr said to use full weight on it with the cane and to start doing home exercise he wrote on my release papers. It hurts like hell to move it so I'm going slow.

Is the calcification normal for your injury?


----------



## havasu

I've changed the title of this thread to something more fitting!


----------



## havasu

Speaking of, today my next door neighbor just received authorization for a full knee replacement on March 3rd. Since I have had 9 knee surgeries, I told him I would be there for the duration.


----------



## Maryellen

Lol tooo funny!!!!.
Omg you had 9 knee surgeries? ???


----------



## chickenqueen

Good to know you are up and moving.Don't overdo it and let your knee heal.Have you been out to see your flocks?When I broke my leg,I had to wear an air cast.Every time I went out,one of the roosters always attacked the cast.The other chickens didn't seem to notice but the rooster went at my cast like it was another rooster.It was very funny until he climbed it to my waste and left big scratches down my side.He was a very docile bird except for that.When I was done w/ it,I put it in the yard but the rooster ignored it.I guess it was a threat only when I had it on.


----------



## Maryellen

I can't walk good yet and we have 3 inches of snow outside so I havent. I've been relying on my husband to feed,water ,clean poop boards and collect eggs. Dr said to slowly start walking today, I'm still very weak and in pain so I'm limited to bathroom walks and short walks to the kitchen for exercise to start.


----------



## Maryellen

That's so weird he attacked the air cast, maybe it was enough to shoe his reflection in it that he thought he was looking at another rooster when it was on your leg?


----------



## chickenqueen

Good girl,take it slow and easy.The chickens will still be there.I know you can hear them but can you see them from the house?It drove me crazy not being able to go out to the coop but I could see them from the house and the chickens came to the front to see me.Thankfully,it didn't last long and you'll be back out there before you know it.


----------



## seminole wind

havasu said:


> Speaking of, today my next door neighbor just received authorization for a full knee replacement on March 3rd. Since I have had 9 knee surgeries, I told him I would be there for the duration.


9? How many knees do you have?


----------



## seminole wind

Maryellen said:


> I have an ace bandage on over another bandage. I have to use a cane to help me walk,dr said to use full weight on it with the cane and to start doing home exercise he wrote on my release papers. It hurts like hell to move it so I'm going slow.
> 
> Is the calcification normal for your injury?


Wow, big bandage! I would do the exercises and walk frequently. My wrist hurt bad from being stiff. The pain didn't improve until I did the exercises. Stiff hurts! Take some Motrin . In the morning my wrist throbs from being unmoved overnight. I imagine tendons and ligaments have a lot to do with it, and I surely damaged them!

Get moving!


----------



## havasu

seminolewind said:


> 9? How many knees do you have?


Well, actually, I have three. My left, my right and my we. 

Yeah, those arthroscopic surgeries grinding down the meniscus do more harm than good and the general outcome is full knee replacements.

I had 3 left knee arthroscopic surgeries, 3 right knee arthroscopic surgeries, 2 full knee replacements and one post clean and debridement after the TKO.


----------



## Maryellen

I can see the coops from the kitchen,dining room and bathroom windows. They are all locked up due to a PIA hawk,so I can see them in their pens at least .
Yeah I'm slowly moving around per the instructions, taking my aspirin and anti inflammatory meds. 

Dam Havasu that's alot of surgeries.


----------



## Maryellen

I was able to take the ace off, now I have 2 bandaid on and the ace back on for a bit . Laying in bed is boring. I've folded laundry ,read a few books,opened mail, paid some bills. I see the dr next week to have the stitches removed and get my PT script so I can start PT.


----------



## seminole wind

havasu said:


> Well, actually, I have three. My left, my right and my we.
> 
> Yeah, those arthroscopic surgeries grinding down the meniscus do more harm than good and the general outcome is full knee replacements.
> 
> I had 3 left knee arthroscopic surgeries, 3 right knee arthroscopic surgeries, 2 full knee replacements and one post clean and debridement after the TKO.


Very Funny!!!


----------



## seminole wind

Sorry your chickens have to be locked up. You need a few crows, LOL. I wonder if a scare-a-crow for hawks would work. Maybe with a sound recording like "Get the Fart out of here!" or even a gun shooting noise every few minutes.


----------



## Valentine

Maryellen said:


> I was able to take the ace off, now I have 2 bandaid on and the ace back on for a bit . Laying in bed is boring. I've folded laundry ,read a few books,opened mail, paid some bills. I see the dr next week to have the stitches removed and get my PT script so I can start PT.


Hey Maryellen not sure if you are into Turmeric or not but if you go online there is a recipe to make turmeric paste, I put it in everything and it helped heal my broken foot last year. 
Mix it in with Almond milk as a night cap you will sleep like a baby. Glad all went well, now its time to heal.
Valentine


----------



## seminole wind

I know about the couch jail. I read or shop the internet, read books (I got a bit obsessive reading about ships being trapped in the arctic ice in the 1800's and how they survived. There was world wide race to get to the north or south pole first. Interesting reading about real life starvation, scurvy, thirst, eating your shoe leather, lice, weather in the -40's. 

Now that subject has moved me into WW11, Jap prison camps. That's where I read Laura Hillenbrand's book "Unbroken" and Bill O'reilly's book "...Rising Sun". then I got into watching old WW11 movies against Japan. I never in a million years thought I'd ever read about ww11. Then of course I watched the day by day news from Christmas thru to the Inauguration. And gained 5 pounds. Eventually, nothing was a thrill anymore, LOL
I did, however, make it out to give the chickens crack every day.


----------



## Maryellen

My pens are huge so they do good. I prefer them free but this one dam hawk won't leave. I even have those irredescent streamers up and an owl an he won't leave. He was actually diving into our forthysia bushes chasing the sparrows in there.


----------



## seminole wind

What an evil hawk! Maybe fool around with him and put a fake chick or chicken out there, lol


----------



## Maryellen

I have a fake one I can try. The dam thing chased away the red tail hawk that lived in our pine trees,that never touched my hens. Once the little hawk chased the big one away the little one has wrecked havoc at my yard and my neighbors


----------



## Maryellen

The Pain Is real


----------



## seminole wind

Take some pills. I guess I've been working too hard with my wrist and it throbs. I was going to ride my horse today but I guess I'll wait a week.


----------



## Maryellen

The pills make me dopey but I'm going to have to. I don't know how the dr said I'd be walking by yesterday. I'm barely able to hobble to the bsthroom. Then again everyone handles pain different, and this was my first time .


----------



## Maryellen

I see the dr wed to have the stitches removed and get my script for PT. Hopefully I'll be feeling a bit better by then


----------



## chickenqueen

Surgery is no joke and it takes a while to heal.Plus,it's your knee and you have to put your weight on it to get around,adding insult to injury.Treat your pain as needed and try not to over do it,you are going to need your knee for a long time,so let it heal.Are you able to bend it yet?


----------



## Maryellen

I can bend it a hair, then it hurts. I am doing bending exercises per the dr here at home till I gt my PT started


----------



## havasu

Just remember, a high protein diet with lots of chicken breast meat and eggs will heal you up quicker.


----------



## seminole wind

supermarket chicken, lol


----------



## seminole wind

Maryellen said:


> The pills make me dopey but I'm going to have to. I don't know how the dr said I'd be walking by yesterday. I'm barely able to hobble to the bsthroom. Then again everyone handles pain different, and this was my first time .


try 3-4 motrin. usually helps real well.


----------



## Maryellen

Lol supermarket chicken!!!.


----------



## Maryellen

PT started yesterday. I go 3x a week to start. Oh the pain... and I have home exercises to do as well. And.....I was using the cane wrong....


----------



## dawg53

Hope you heal quickly Maryellen.


----------



## Maryellen

The PT guy said mid april I should be back to normal hopefully lol


----------



## chickenqueen

Good to hear you're mending and putting your knee to the test.Stick w/ PT and your exercises,you'll be glad you did.


----------



## seminole wind

Sounds like you're getting around better (in your other posts)


----------



## Maryellen

I'm hobbling lol, and I give my husband my cell to take pics too . I only go out to the dr and PT. PT hurts lol, I knew it would


----------



## chickenqueen

Keep up the good work and eat ibuprofen...


----------



## Maryellen

I'm eating them like chicklets


----------



## nannypattyrn

ME, protect your tummy! Use Tums or something like Zantac while you are using the ibuprofen to prevent reflux or worse, an ulcer...


----------



## Maryellen

I make sure I eat food before I take them, as I don't want an ulcer


----------



## havasu

I use 20mg Omeprazole in conjunction with any NSAIDS.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I use Zantac because i use Mobic. I've used it for many years for arthritis.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp

Lol that's funny its not that big of a deal knee surgery is minor I had my appendix removed when I was 12 that's painful and my grandma's had two knee replacements when she was 50 and 56


----------



## seminole wind

ME, You should be all healed up for the spring!


----------



## Maryellen

Yep I should be fine by then!


----------



## Maryellen

Yep I should be back to normal by then! !


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp

I'm happy for you


----------



## seminole wind

I still have my appendix and tonsils. I wonder if that's good or bad, LOL.

ME, looks like I'll be a long time with pain, weakness and numbness. Ligaments and tendons take a long time to heal. In the meantime, this numbness is awful. I imagine those 2 little tendons that run thru the carpal hole with the nerve will be irritating my nerve. It can take 6-12 months for ligaments and tendons to heal.


----------



## Maryellen

Me too seminolewild, I've still got mine too.
Yeah, that type of recovery is much loge due to the tendons and nerves, a friend of mine said it took her 6 months to recover and start to feel better


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp

I don't have my appendix that hurt like hell and I don't have my tonsils or adenoids


----------

